# What do you pay for a season pass?



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Vancouver, BC
Mt Seymour (early bird) $360 incl. tax


----------



## DethKookie (Nov 17, 2011)

Yeah, we have better early bird deals here too. If I wouldn't have been so tight with money, I would have only had to pay around $700 :-/ Oh well. Do you know what they charge w/o the EB special?


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

Butternut in Great Barrington MA. Got mine for $200 early bird special


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

Bear Mountain and Snow Summit Dual Mountain anytime season pass including holidays, night sessions and weekends was $549 when purchased back in April at Big Bear, CA.


----------



## Lab (Nov 21, 2010)

$700 for the three of us


----------



## DethKookie (Nov 17, 2011)

damn! I need to move ;-)


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

I paid $500 for my my epic local pass which left money in the budget for a pass at Loveland.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

$499 early bird (before sep. 15th) young adult (18-23) unlimited any day

@

Brighton Resort, Utah.

Good for 10 days at each of boyne resorts (big sky, mt crystal mtn, wa etc)


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

Mt. High - Wrightwood, CA (Los Angeles County)

$349 and that included a season pass to their new airbag. Purchased on the first day they went on sale. They are now $399 until Christmas then I go up to $699.

Mt. High also does night boarding five days a week.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

$600 for a season pass for Mt Ruapehu unless you get your pass in the previous November, where its worth $350NZD... Which is maybe about $300USD.


----------



## kctahoe (Nov 14, 2010)

Squaw valley/alpine meadows in tahoe for $409.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

239, weekdays only. 100 bux more for all-time. I only shred weekdays.

Colorado, Loveland


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

DethKookie said:


> Yeah, we have better early bird deals here too. If I wouldn't have been so tight with money, I would have only had to pay around $700 :-/ Oh well. Do you know what they charge w/o the EB special?


$809 + tax (12%)


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

169 + tax for earlybird almost anytime pass.5 day Monday to Friday and 5 nights Tuesday to Saturday every week except December 25 to January 2. Can still go nights during Christmas break.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Almost 900 for a Brighton gold pass, but comes with 10 free days at BigSky , hope to get a dependent pass at Snowbird since my domestic partner(no it's a she, I'm not gay) works there.


----------



## herzogone (Oct 19, 2010)

Wachusett, MA

Early rates:

$239 "Bronze" level (all weekdays, weekends 4p-10p)
$289 "Silver" level (same as Bronze, but includes anytime weekends before 12/25 and after 3/1)
$539 "Gold" level (anytime)

I previously went with the Bronze, but I sprung for the Silver this year. As the closest hill to Boston, it gets mobbed during the day on weekends during the full season anyway. It is open 9a-10p weekdays, and 8a-10p weekends.


----------



## ll IrOn CiTy ll (Feb 2, 2011)

7Springs Early Bird pass 400$ but includes a 50$ gift card to the local ski/board shop..def worth it considering I rode 43x last year.


----------



## lukefMI (Feb 25, 2011)

DethKookie said:


> Just curious what everyone else is paying for their season passes. Please post the area/state and the resort name
> 
> I am paying $1399 to board @ Big Sky Resort in MT. But, I have researched other resorts in MT and have found some as low as $450...
> 
> Looking foward to comparing!


I rode Big Sky last winter for a week. Needless to say it was one of the best weeks of riding of my life.


----------



## jayjayn (Mar 31, 2011)

Mt. High in CA, had a early bird special before the end of last season for $299 , now i regret not doing it =\


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

$829/$1029 (pre-season/season) per adult, $159/$199 youth


----------



## Kwanzaa (Sep 4, 2011)

Whistler $525 after tax
MOunt Seymour $231 after tax


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Almost $600 to ride a 300ft vertical "mountain".

On the flip-side, I have a season pass to a slightly larger "mountain" a few hours away (holiday weekends, etc.) that only cost me $215.

I pick up the cheap season pass, and do what I can to get discount lift tickets to ride one of the 3 local ski resorts near my house during the rest of the season, or we do bungee sessions etc.


----------



## bebop_monk (Jan 23, 2011)

The Canyons, UT $419


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

450 + tax for my student early bird pass. Normal Early is 750.

Now the rate is 850 student 1100 normal!


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

Epic unlimited 639.... Vail resorts

Perfect north slopes in Indiana 291 earlybird.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Kwanzaa said:


> Whistler $525 after tax
> MOunt Seymour $231 after tax


That is only for students age 17-29


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

$330 for renewal at Loveland


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

179 + tax early bird price

5 days of ski M-F
7 nights of ski M-S

Day ski is blacked out during christmas holiday but you can still go at night.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

279 When I buy it early, 330 at the open house, or 450 after mid-October.


----------



## mitch19 (Jul 27, 2011)

Whistler BC $630 inc tax this was a student pass and paid about $120 to get a few more days (Christmas - after NYE was blacked out)


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

$240 for Sierra at Tahoe


----------



## DREAM-faw (Jun 19, 2011)

$380 Tahoe Value 
NorthStar & Heavenly, CA anytime Sunday through friday... excepts Saturdays & Holidays.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

650 epic pass... no b1ackout dates and a bunch of fun p1aces. Not sure if it's the best dea1 in the wor1d, but certain1y better than buying the 1ift tickets.


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

$650 for the EPIC pass unlimited which includes unlimited riding at: 

Vail
Breck
Keystone
Beaver Creek
A-basin

Also includes Heavenly and Northstar in Tahoe if one were to make the trip.


----------



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

210 for a spirit mt./Giants ridge co-op pass. which combined gives me 500 acres and 1300 feet vert.... could be worse


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

150 for Snowshoe WV and co-op with Maryland's Wisp Resort, Pennsylvania's Seven Springs and Hidden Valley..restrictions apply.. got a package deal :laugh:


----------



## sm0ke (Mar 21, 2011)

just volunteer at your local mtn and you're usually rewarded with a free pass


----------



## Quantity (Oct 20, 2011)

$189 + Tax at Blue Mountain


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

That Epic Pass is pretty epic......

$430+tax for early season renewal rate for Stevens Pass, WA.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

$350 for Bear/Summit, weekday + sunday. Blacked out during holiday weekends. Regretting not getting an anytime pass because not too long from now, I'll be married and there'll probably be a newborn bossing me around like they own the damn place.


----------



## ShredTaos (Sep 21, 2011)

575.00 for Taos pre season, with quite a few exchange days for telluride, breck, and a few others.


----------



## Kauila (Jan 7, 2011)

Jumped on the Squaw/Alpine bandwagon. Bought $439 pass yesterday, before today's early bird deadline.


----------



## bobthegood (Sep 14, 2011)

$326 after tax, ski & board team rate @ Afton Alps in MN regular $369 plus tax


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

$ 299 Kirkwood no blackouts. You can get that deal after 2 seasons buying the pass. I could have gotten it at 240....but missed it.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

david_z said:


> Almost $600 to ride a 300ft vertical "mountain".
> 
> On the flip-side, I have a season pass to a slightly larger "mountain" a few hours away (holiday weekends, etc.) that only cost me $215.
> 
> I pick up the cheap season pass, and do what I can to get discount lift tickets to ride one of the 3 local ski resorts near my house during the rest of the season, or we do bungee sessions etc.


Dave- Where was the $215 pass? Crystal?

I heard that Boyne has a pass for $279'ish and I have a friend with a cabin up there. oh how I wish...


----------



## bozekid (Dec 1, 2011)

I got the Big Sky Gold pass for $799 at the end of last season. Seems more expensive compared to what everyone else is paying but it's also hard to put a price on no lift lines. Absolutely love that.


----------



## smokinsummer (Sep 2, 2011)

$299 @ Mountain Creek, NJ. Purchased end of last year. Sucks, weather hasn't allowed any boarding trips yet.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

$350 for my anytime pass at my local 310ft ice hill. Season is late Dec to early Mar. They don't open until 1PM on weekdays. No walk on passes so I have to stand in line every time.


----------

